# Liste der 100 höchsten Hochhäuser in Deutschland



## KlausDiggy

*Liste der 100 höchsten Hochhäuser in Deutschland*

*Top 100 | Google Maps*

1. Commerzbank Tower | 259m | Frankfurt/Main
2. Messeturm | 256.5m | Frankfurt/Main
3. Westendstraße 1 | 208m | Frankfurt/Main
4. Main Tower | 200m | Frankfurt/Main
5. Tower 185 | 200m | Frankfurt/Main
6. Omniturm | 190m | Frankfurt/Main
7. Trianon | 186m | Frankfurt/Main
8. European Central Bank | 185m | Frankfurt/Main
9. Grand Tower | 172m | Frankfurt/Main
10. Taunusturm | 170m | Frankfurt/Main
11. Opernturm | 170m | Frankfurt/Main
12. Silberturm | 166m | Frankfurt/Main
13. Post Tower | 162.5m | Bonn
14. Westend Gate | 159m | Frankfurt/Main
15+16. Deutsche Bank Towers (1+2) | 155m | Frankfurt/Main
17. Marienturm | 155m | Frankfurt/Main
18. Skyper | 154m | Frankfurt/Main
19. Kölnturm | 148m | Cologne
20. Eurotower | 148m | Frankfurt/Main
21. Colonia-Haus | 147m | Cologne
22. Atlantic Hotel Sail City | 147m | Bremerhaven
23. Uptown München | 146m | Munich
24. One Forty West | 145m | Frankfurt/Main
25. Jentower | 144.5m | Jena
26. FBC | 142m | Frankfurt/Main
27. City-Haus | 142m | Frankfurt/Main
28. City Hochhaus | 142m | Leipzig
29. Henninger Turm | 140m | Frankfurt/Main
30. Funkhaus am Raderberggürtel | 138m | Cologne
31. Gallileo | 136m | Frankfurt/Main
32. Nextower | 136m | Frankfurt/Main
33. Business Tower | 135m | Nuremberg
34. Uni-Center | 134m | Cologne
35. Pollux | 130m | Frankfurt/Main
36. Garden Tower | 127m | Frankfurt/Main
37. RWE-Turm | 127m | Essen
38. Highlight Towers (1) | 126m | Munich
39. Treptowers | 125m | Berlin
40. ARAG-Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
41. Park Inn Berlin | 123m | Berlin
42. LVA-Turm | 123m | Düsseldorf
43. City Tower | 120m | Offenbach
44. Steglitzer Kreisel | 120m | Berlin
45. Maritim Travemünde | 119m | Travemünde
46. Upper West | 119m | Berlin
47. Zoofenster | 118m | Berlin
48. Messe Torhaus | 117m | Frankfurt/Main
49. UN-Hochhaus | 115m | Bonn
50. Hotelturm Augsburg | 115m | Augsburg
51. Japan Center | 115m | Frankfurt/Main
52. Park Tower | 115m | Frankfurt/Main
53. HVB-Tower | 114m | Munich
54. Highlight Towers (2) | 113m | Munich
55. Westhafen Tower | 112m | Frankfurt/Main
56. IBC | 112m | Frankfurt/Main
57. TÜV-Rheinland Turm | 112m | Cologne
58. Eurotheum | 110m | Frankfurt/Main
59. Büro Center Nibelungenplatz | 110m | Frankfurt/Main
60. WinX | 110m | Frankfurt/Main
61. Elbphilharmonie | 110m | Hamburg
62. Ringturm | 109m | Cologne
63. Neue Mainzer Straße 32–36 | 109m | Frankfurt/Main
64. Radisson Blu Hotel | 108m | Hamburg
65. Victoria Turm | 108m | Düsseldorf
66. Schwabenlandtower | 107m | Fellbach
67. Rathaus Essen | 106m | Essen
68. Atrium Tower | 106m | Berlin
69. Amtsgericht Köln | 105m | Cologne
70. Kölntriangle | 103m | Cologne
71. Bahntower | 103m | Berlin
72. SV-Hochhaus | 103m | Munich
73. Herkules Hochhaus | 102m | Cologne
74. Kudamm Karree | 102m | Berlin
75. Collini Center | 102m | Mannheim
76. Deutschlandradio Turm | 102m | Cologne
77. Mundsburg Center (T1) | 101m | Hamburg
78+79+80 Neckartürme (1,2,3) | 101m | Mannheim
81. BMW-Vierzylinder | 101m | Munich
82. Maritim Clubhotel | 101m | Timmendorfer Strand
83. Kollhoff Tower | 101m | Berlin
84. Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | Frankfurt/Main
85. Die Pyramide | 100m | Berlin
86. Deutsche Rentenversicherung-Bund | 100m | Berlin
87. Jumeirah Frankfurt Hotel | 99m | Frankfurt/Main
88. Deutsche Telekom AG | 99m | Cologne
89. Emporio | 98m | Hamburg
90. Mundsburg Center (T3) | 97m | Hamburg
91. Mercure Hotel Chemnitz | 97m | Chemnitz
92. Victoria-Turm Mannheim | 97m | Mannheim
93. Arabella Büro Center | 96m | Frankfurt
94. WestendDuo | 96m | Frankfurt/Main
95. Hochhaus am Park | 96m | Frankfurt/Main
96. The Westin Leipzig | 96m | Leipzig
97. Wintergartenhochhaus | 95m | Leipzig
98. Kastor | 95m | Frankfurt/Main
99. Lanxess Tower | 95m | Cologne
100. Dreischeibenhaus | 95m | Düsseldorf


----------



## Echter Berliner

Coole Liste. Ist ja deprimierend, wie wenig richtige Hochhäuser Berlin hat. Da hat ja selbst Köln noch deutlich höhere als wir hier in Berlin.

Das De*b*is-Haus am Potsdamer Platz (Rang 60) wird nicht mit p geschrieben.  Und ich glaube, bei irgend so einem Helene-Mayer-Ring-Haus in München hast du die Höhenangabe vergessen, aber die ergibt sich aus dem Kontext. (Rang 216)

Die Bilder verbreiten ein krasses 80er-Jahre-Westdeutschland-Flair, das ich als Ossi nur aus dem Westfernsehen kannte. Das war noch eine schöne heile Welt.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Höchstes Hochhaus nach Bundesland*

*Hessen = (1.) Commerzbank Tower | 259m | Frankfurt am Main*

*Nordrhein Westpfalen = (11.) Post Tower | 163m | Bonn*

*Bremen = (19.) Atlantik Hotel Sail City | 147m | Bremerhaven*

*Bayern = (20.) Uptown München | 146m | München*

*Thüringen = (21.) Jentower | 144m | Jena*

*Sachsen = (22.) Panorama Tower | 142m | Leipzig*

*Berlin = (34.) Park Inn | 125m* & *(35.) Treptowers | 125m | Berlin*

*Schleswig-Holstein = (40.) Maritim Travemünde | 119m | Lübeck*

*Hamburg = (54.) Elbphilharmonie | 110m | Hamburg*

*Baden Württemberg = (92.) Collini Center | 95m | Mannheim
_________________= (2017) GEWA-Tower | 107m | Fellbach*

*Rheinland Pfalz = (93.+ 94.) Bonifazius-Türme 1&2 | 95m | Mainz*

*Niedersachsen = (102.) Stadtwerke Hochhaus | 92m | Hannover*

*Brandenburg = (117.) Oderturm | 89m | Frankfurt/Oder*

*Sachsen-Anhalt = (169) Am Bruchsee 10 | 80m | Halle/Saale*

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern = (184.) Wiro-Hochhaus | 77m | Rostock*

*Saarland = Ford-Hochhaus | 65m | Saarlouis*


----------



## Kaufmann

Der Name DWF hat endlich einen Sinn! Danke für die großartige und sicherlich anstrengende Leistung :applause:

Für den Standort Dortmund ergibt sich aber noch eine Änderungen. Der RWE-Tower in Essen wird mit Antenne angegeben aber der in Dortmund nicht. Des Weiteren fehlen 2m 


*RWE Tower Dortmund*

Technische Daten
Höhe:	ohne Antenne: 91 m
mit Antenne: 100 m


----------



## KlausDiggy

Wieso? Der RWE-Turm in Essen ist mit Antenne doch 162m hoch. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RWE-Turm

http://www.emporis.de/building/rweturm-essen-germany


Die 91m beim Dortmund Turm ändere ich natürlich. Gelten die 100m eigentlich als offizielle Höhe oder die 91m?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Kaufmann

KlausDiggy said:


> Wieso? Der RWE-Turm in Essen ist mit Antenne doch 162m hoch.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RWE-Turm
> 
> http://www.emporis.de/building/rweturm-essen-germany
> 
> 
> Die 91m beim Dortmund Turm ändere ich natürlich. Gelten die 100m eigentlich als offizielle Höhe oder die 91m?
> 
> Gruß Klaus


Es wir zumindest im Ruhrgebiet immer mit 100m angegeben, auch wenn die Antenne selbstverständlich eher lächerlich ist. Knapp 100 heißt aber dann wohl eher die 91m, wobei über Antennen immer zu streiten ist. Zu Essen habe ich mich verlesen - sorry!

http://www.baukunst-nrw.de/objekte/RWE-Tower-Dortmund--122.htm


----------



## eibomz

Danke KlausDiggy. Dann kannst Du bald schon mal Platz bei Nr. 25 schaffen - dann wird der Büro-Turm Deutsche Welle in Köln vom neuen Henninger Turm (140m) verdrängt sein, der ist ja nun definitiv U/C


----------



## KlausDiggy

Eigentlich war die Liste nur für Türme gedacht, die ihre Endhöhe erreicht haben aber vielleicht füge ich die U/C Türme noch hinzu. Vielen Dank für deinen Input.


----------



## Tom_Green

Kein Plan wie hoch das Ding ist.
Vielleicht fehlt es in der Liste. Es steht in Mainaschaff


----------



## sky flo

Die Liste ist so lang, dass sogar Pforzheim vertreten ist
Respekt


----------



## KlausDiggy

Tom_Green said:


> Kein Plan wie hoch das Ding ist.
> Vielleicht fehlt es in der Liste. Es steht in Mainaschaff


Ich würde das Hochhaus auf eine Höhe von 70m bis 72m schätzen.
Da die Geschosshöhe üblicherweise in Wohngebäuden bei rund 3m liegt.


----------



## Dreidecker

Ohne Frankfurt, Köln und Büsum wärs hochhausmäßig etwas düster in D... :lol: 
Schöne Liste! :applause:


----------



## Kame

Krasse Liste. Hoffen wir, dass als bald kein neuer Tum oben reinrutscht und dich zwingt, alle 238 Platzierungsnummern umzuschreiben.

Hätte bestimmt auch eine Erwähnung in der Liste der Top-238 verdient: sexy "weißer Riese" in Kiel. 









http://www.*****************/pc/pc/display/12118124


----------



## KlausDiggy

OK, hab ich in die Liste integriert. Allerdings sind die 80m bloß geschätzt.
Wenn du die genaue Höhe kennst, sag mir bitte bescheid.

kay:


----------



## mb92

Ganz so klein ist der Turm nicht. Es sind 100m.
https://kiel.de/kultur/stadtarchiv/erinnerungstage/index.php?id=62


----------



## KlausDiggy

Mir wurde soeben auf Anfrage an das Stadtplanungsamt in Kiel eine Antwort zugeschickt.

*Hier ein Auszug:

Sehr geehrter Herr Kühnast,

ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre Anfrage vom 30.07.2014.
Die Höhe des Hochhauses „Weißer Riese“ in Kiel-Mettenhof beträgt ca. 80 m.

Landeshauptstadt Kiel
Stadtplanungsamt
- Vorzimmer -
Rathaus, Zi. 460
Fleethörn 9
D-24103 Kiel*


----------



## KlausDiggy

Ich habe wie gewünscht die in Bau befindlichen Gebäude hinzugefügt.
Allerdings nur bis 70m, da die Liste noch nicht weiter reicht.

Bezüglich der Charite gibt es eine Änderung. Wie ich aus den Revitalisierungs-Thread entnehmen konnte, ist das Gebäude mit Technikgeschossen nur 82m hoch.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Max und Moritz sind jetzt auch aufgelistet.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Ich werde in nächster Zeit versuchen die Liste zu vervollständigen.

Nur noch 18.:colgate:


----------



## eibomz

Auf jeden Fall hat KlausDiggy eine super Arbeit geleistet. Respekt!!


----------



## KlausDiggy

Naja, ohne passendes Anschauungsmaterial wäre die Liste nur halb so gut.


----------



## Tom_Green

Das ist das höchste Gebäude von Würzburg.

Keine Ahnung wie hoch es ist. Foto by me


----------



## KlausDiggy

Vielen Dank

Auf Wikipedia steht das der Hotelturm *58m* hoch ist. 

http://wuerzburgwiki.de/wiki/Hotelturm


----------



## Tom_Green

KlausDiggy said:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Auf Wikipedia steht das der Hotelturm *58m* hoch ist.
> 
> http://wuerzburgwiki.de/wiki/Hotelturm


Die geplanten 70m hätten dem Hotel mehr gestanden. Aber Würzburg ist nicht so die ideale Location für Hochhäuser.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Höchste Hochhäuser Deutschlands nach Bundesland

Bei Sachsen-Anhalt war ich mir nicht so sicher, da ich die Gebäudehöhen der noch bestehenden Hochhäuser in Halle (Saale) nicht kenne.


----------



## Patrick

Habe heute eine freundliche Mail aus Koblenz von der Debeka (danke dafür) erhalten, dass dieses Hochhaus bei 16 Vollgeschossen + 2 Untergeschossen ohne Technikaufbauten eine Höhe 80m aufweist (und damit in diese Liste gehört):

Koblenz, Debeka-Hochhaus
https://www.google.de/search?q=debe...a=X&ei=YTVzVIG_GuTHygOVoYHgCQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAw


----------



## KlausDiggy

Vielen Dank für die Ergänzung.

Übrigens: bei folgenden Hochhäusern wurde der Abriss angekündigt.

* Büroturm D-Welle | 138m | Köln (wegen Aspest)
* Hermes Hochhaus | 86m | Hamburg (neue Firmenzentrale)



Sollten sich diesbezüglich Änderungen ergeben, haltet mich bitte weiter auf den laufenden.


----------



## the man from k-town

Das hat bestimmt Zeit beansprucht! Tolle Liste respect


----------



## Tom_Green

KlausDiggy said:


> Vielen Dank für die Ergänzung.
> 
> Übrigens: bei folgenden Hochhäusern wurde der Abriss angekündigt.
> 
> * Büroturm D-Welle | 138m | Köln (wegen Aspest)
> * Hermes Hochhaus | 86m | Hamburg (neue Firmenzentrale)
> 
> 
> 
> Sollten sich diesbezüglich Änderungen ergeben, haltet mich bitte weiter auf den laufenden.


Wird das Ding in Köln gesprengt?


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Nein, ich glaube gelesen zu haben das der Turm abgetragen wird.


----------



## SputnikBooster

Ja, soll zurückgebaut werden. Sprengen ist bei Asbest auch uncool.

auch hier ab #283


----------



## KlausDiggy

*137. Lörracher Rathaus | 85m | Lörrach*

hinzugefügt


----------



## KlausDiggy

*3 neue Türme in Bau*

*u/c. H20 | 72m | München*








Bild: IVG Development GmbH: http://www.olympia-office-tower.de/index.php

*u/c. Sky | 70m | Bietigheim-Bissingen*








Visualisierungen: Bietigheimer Wohnbau GmbH (http://bw-sky.de/)

*u/c. Rheinkilometer 740 | 70m | Düsseldorf*








Quelle: Jürgen Mayer H. / Düsseldorf Real Estate

hinzugefügt.


----------



## miau

Schöne Liste, nur leider immer noch kein 'super tall' dabei. Wie pflegst du diese Liste und Updates? Machst du das per Hand oder hast du eine Datenbank/Exceltabelle?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Ist alles Handarbeit. Das geht bei mir schnell, da ich darin bereits geübt bin.


----------



## il fenomeno

weiter so!


----------



## the man from k-town

@ Klaus : hast du auch das Rathaus Kaiserslautern mit drin? ca. 95m


----------



## KlausDiggy

Ja, aber in meiner Liste stehen als Gebäudehöhe 84m. Wenn du andere Quellen hast, die die 95m bestätigen, dann immer her damit.

*144. Rathaus Kaiserslautern | 84m | Kaiserslautern*








User: E.K. (Wikipedia)

Quellen für die Höhenangabe:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rathaus_(Kaiserslautern)

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

http://www.emporis.de/building/rathaus-kaiserslautern-germany


----------



## Tom_Green

Von Burg Frankenstein aus in Blickrichtung Frankfurt sieht man vor der Skyline ein relativ hohes Wohngebäude. Ich schätze mal es hat 20 Stockwerke. Es steht einige km vor der Frankfurter Skyline. Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Tom_Green

Besser gings da net


----------

